

Show HN: Backdoor – Security CTF Platform - abhikandoi2000
https://backdoor.sdslabs.co/

======
abhikandoi2000
Hi. Admin here. Visit chat.sdslabs.co/ for queries.

~~~
jakobdabo
CloudFlare is automatically blocking visitors from the Tor network. This being
a security CTF I suggest you enable Tor users from the CloudFlare settings.

~~~
abhikandoi2000
Not everyone is blocked, as far as I know. CloudFlare blocks only those exit
nodes which exhibit suspicious behavior. Please correct me, if I am wrong.

